# Crazy Vape Story...



## Gareth Friedmam (7/9/16)

So a few months ago i went to a friends party at Nicci Beach. I was waiting in line at the bar and having a few vapes when 2 girls came up to me. They asked to try my vape, i said sure. After 10 minutes of talking i saw the juice levels were getting low and i had none left on me to refill. I warned them and they still carried on. They managed to vape on dry wicks for a pulls each. I tried taking it back because i didnt want them to get put off vaping. HaHa( I have limiltless rdta so keep in mind the coils are a little close to the mouth when vaping) So the one girl wanted one more pull before they went. I dont know how she did it but i sh*t you not, she pulled on a dry wick and got a fire to pop out chimney. I couldnt believe my eyes, i dont know how either of them managed to vape the dry wicks.

Please share your crazy vape stories if you have any!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan (7/9/16)

those girls from nicci beach i tell you , hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larry (7/9/16)

Serves them right! I get a mini panic attack when some of my buddy's do that with my drippers, vaping like there's some auto-fill system in place while I'm stressing about how dry those wicks are getting!!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Gareth Friedmam said:


> So a few months ago i went to a friends party at Nicci Beach. I was waiting in line at the bar and having a few vapes when 2 girls came up to me. They asked to try my vape, i said sure. After 10 minutes of talking i saw the juice levels were getting low and i had none left on me to refill. I warned them and they still carried on. They managed to vape on dry wicks for a pulls each. I tried taking it back because i didnt want them to get put off vaping. HaHa( I have limiltless rdta so keep in mind the coils are a little close to the mouth when vaping) So the one girl wanted one more pull before they went. I dont know how she did it but i sh*t you not, she pulled on a dry wick and got a fire to pop out chimney. I couldnt believe my eyes, i dont know how either of them managed to vape the dry wicks.
> 
> Please share your crazy vape stories if you have any!



My gosh she is talented...wonder what else she can do

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/9/16)

if anything i noticed after drinks i could be vaping 100w on burnt cotton and not even taste the difference lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (7/9/16)

I once witnessed my cousin (a fairly large manly guy) scream like a 7 year old girl who saw a baboon spider for the first time. He was lying down and vaping constantly with his dripper and SMPL. Leaned over to grab his phone and placed his device on his chest. The exceptionally hot juice trickled through the airflow and onto his chest. Shit, even I got a shock from the way he shouted.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

What I find crazy is that people just let 'other' people vape on there devices. If it's a friend .. by all means.. but I've seen some strangers request to try and by all means the guys give and receive back with a driptip drenched in spit ... wipe it off and continue to vape.. man what happen to hygiene. #TBISREAL #DISEASESPREADSVIASALIVA #OMG #THATSJUSTGROSS

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> if anything i noticed after drinks i could be vaping 100w on burnt cotton and not even taste the difference lol


Hahaha Nalz  with you, anything is possible 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> What I find crazy is that people just let 'other' people vape on there devices. If it's a friend .. by all means.. but I've seen some strangers request to try and by all means the guys give and receive back with a driptip drenched in spit ... wipe it off and continue to vape.. man what happen to hygiene. #TBISREAL #DISEASESPREADSVIASALIVA #OMG #THATSJUSTGROSS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Strippers are notorious for grabbing vapes out of one's hand and trying to use them. Or so I've heard. Lol 

That's why one should always carry spare drip tips 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (8/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> What I find crazy is that people just let 'other' people vape on there devices. If it's a friend .. by all means.. but I've seen some strangers request to try and by all means the guys give and receive back with a driptip drenched in spit ... wipe it off and continue to vape.. man what happen to hygiene. #TBISREAL #DISEASESPREADSVIASALIVA #OMG #THATSJUSTGROSS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Tbh, if it's a hot girl, I sometimes let them try it out, might later end up kissing anyway, so there are other ways to get diseases too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (8/9/16)

Sounds like she sure had some sucking power....


----------

